# Merlin and his new boots



## lily cd re

That is funny! When I got MuttLuks for Lily the instructions said to put them on the dog and then put the dog directly outside. Since she is big I made her walk to the door and she acted like she had forgotten how to walk almost completely, ended up doing funny flailing high steps.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Ha, Timi acts like mama attached toys to her feet too!


----------



## zooeysmom

Oh my God, that is hysterical LOL I love his smile


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Oh my goodness that is just adorable! How smart of him to figure out that in order to get them off, he has to be where he doesn't slip n slide!!!!!


----------



## patk

merlin - the canine fred astaire. actually, since he has four paws, he could be the canine fred astaire/ginger rogers all by himself. he is so cute! looks lively and unafraid, too. wonderful.


----------



## nifty

So cute! He looks like he thinks they are toys!


----------



## Dechi

Yes, I thought the same, he seems to think they are toys... And he hardly plays with anything, so it is strange ! We haven't been outside yet, can't wait to see how he likes it with them boots on !

Fred Astaire, LoL, never thought of that, but true...


----------



## Viking Queen

Quite adorable....little butt in the air, slapping the floor with his booties.....so cute.

VQ


----------



## fjm

I love the way he looks at you, then glances at the boots, then back at you - this is how Sophy tells me there is something she needs me to do for her. It is as if he is asking you what they are, and what he is meant to do with them!


----------



## Dechi

fjm said:


> I love the way he looks at you, then glances at the boots, then back at you - this is how Sophy tells me there is something she needs me to do for her. It is as if he is asking you what they are, and what he is meant to do with them!


I like the way you put it, I didn't think of that !


----------



## glorybeecosta

That video of Merlin with the boots, he and Bella look like twins, except her hair is shorter.


----------



## Beaches

Merlin looks like a happy little poodle Dechi. You've done wonders with him.


----------



## Caddy

Merlin is so cute, and I think he did much better than most dogs do in boots for the first time. He's so playful and happy!


----------



## Dechi

We went for a 30 minutes + walk today and the boots stayed on. He wasn't as thrilled as when we walked in icer weathers, but at last he didn't ask me to pick him up. He was walking slowlier, but walking.

When I took them off I saw they were soaked and his little paws were cold. The lady who sold them to me had told me that, so I wasn't surprised. She said they are the only boots that stay on, but that they were made of the wrong material, because after a while water penetrates them. 

So I'll have to keep the walks to 20-30 minutes, unless the streets are dry.


----------



## PaddysMom

Hey Merlin, love those boots! You are ready to play, aren't ya'? 

Me? Well, no. Mom tried to put them on me, but I said I was too cool for them. Don't need no boots. After our first walk I was thinking maybe they would work, but I don't want anybody messing with my feet. But yours look good on you!

Hope you enjoyed the snow.

Your friend,
Paddy


----------



## Dechi

Sorry it didn't work out for you, Paddy ! Maybe next time...


----------



## Streetcar

Oh. My. Goodness.!!!!!!!!

Merlin is *precious*! I adore him! It's so fun to see him in action, dancing in his snow boots !!! What a special life force he is, and how he dotes on your every word and thought, Dechi. Clearly, you are a very special person yourself.


----------



## Dechi

Streetcar said:


> Oh. My. Goodness.!!!!!!!!
> 
> Merlin is *precious*! I adore him! It's so fun to see him in action, dancing in his snow boots !!! What a special life force he is, and how he dotes on your every word and thought, Dechi. Clearly, you are a very special person yourself.


Thank you Streetcar, I am blushing...


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

That is too cute! At least he isn't afraid of them. I would have thought he might have been. I am sure Maurice wouldn't have gone for that. He has issues with hardwood floors as it is...if there's too much expanse between throw rugs. lol. He'll go for some distance, but not if it looks too far. So all that slipping and sliding would never go over with Maurice. Merlin looks like he is amused almost by these funny things. He's super cute and doesn't look all withdrawn and scared like I had pictured from many of your posts. I guess this is just one thing that he can handle fine. He'll get more and more use to them I expect. Cute Chihuahua too...LOVE!


----------



## Mfmst

Meant to comment on Merlin and his tap shoes yesterday! That was so darn cute. What did he think of them in the snow?


----------



## Dechi

Poodlebeguiled said:


> That is too cute! At least he isn't afraid of them. I would have thought he might have been. I am sure Maurice wouldn't have gone for that. He has issues with hardwood floors as it is...if there's too much expanse between throw rugs. lol. He'll go for some distance, but not if it looks too far. So all that slipping and sliding would never go over with Maurice. Merlin looks like he is amused almost by these funny things. He's super cute and doesn't look all withdrawn and scared like I had pictured from many of your posts. I guess this is just one thing that he can handle fine. He'll get more and more use to them I expect. Cute Chihuahua too...LOVE!


Merlin is starting to come out of his shell, finally ! What you're seeing now is not at all what you would have seen just a few weeks ago. I am glad it shows.


----------



## Dechi

Mfmst said:


> Meant to comment on Merlin and his tap shoes yesterday! That was so darn cute. What did he think of them in the snow?


He was walking fine but since they are not water proof, he wasn't so comfortable after a while. His little paws were cold and wet :-(


----------



## Mfmst

Poor kid! Not sure what the point of them is then We don't need booties in our climate, but it must be hard to get the size right, find ones that stay on a running dog and deliver on grip and comfort.


----------



## Dechi

Mfmst said:


> Poor kid! Not sure what the point of them is then We don't need booties in our climate, but it must be hard to get the size right, find ones that stay on a running dog and deliver on grip and comfort.


If he doesn't wear them, after 20-30 steps he wants me to pick him up. With those, he walked 30 minutes without asking. I guess they protect from the salt, at least for a while.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Dechi said:


> Merlin is starting to come out of his shell, finally ! What you're seeing now is not at all what you would have seen just a few weeks ago. I am glad it shows.


Oh my goodness Dechi! That is just flat out awesome! I'm so happy for him and you. What a lot of progress you've made. Kudos!:cheers2::cheers2::clap2::congrats:


----------



## Carolinek

Adorable-looks like he's doing great- he has sparkle in his eyes!


----------



## kontiki

Oh my goodness! I just found this thread late at night, and had a fit of the giggles at both of the videos. Merlin is certainly an energetic clown. I thought my spoo had been funny getting his first boots, but Merlin had him beat on excitement and creativity for sure. Yes to the Fred Astaire comment. And did I ever need that laugh. 
Have you thought about putting him on youtube?


----------



## Dechi

kontiki said:


> Oh my goodness! I just found this thread late at night, and had a fit of the giggles at both of the videos. Merlin is certainly an energetic clown. I thought my spoo had been funny getting his first boots, but Merlin had him beat on excitement and creativity for sure. Yes to the Fred Astaire comment. And did I ever need that laugh.
> Have you thought about putting him on youtube?


Not really, there are so many great videos out there. Which one would you post, the first or second link?


----------



## kontiki

Dechi said:


> Not really, there are so many great videos out there. Which one would you post, the first or second link?


Hmm, for youtube - could you combine the dancing and funny looks part of both videos together, and possibly leave some of the other parts out? I just giggled again while watching him dance


----------



## Dechi

kontiki said:


> Hmm, for youtube - could you combine the dancing and funny looks part of both videos together, and possibly leave some of the other parts out? I just giggled again while watching him dance


I would have to look into that, I don't have the knowledge. I am mostly on my IPad, don't know if there is an App for that.


----------



## kontiki

Hey, I don't have the knowledge either, nor the equipment. Some people know how for sure though. I had a friend that moved overseas to work, she did it all the time. I am not techy at all.


----------



## Streetcar

These videos are what helped me come to the feeling he hadn't had things of his very own. Clearly *his* new boots are *for Merlin* and feel fun to boot ! Guess that's a play on words, but I just adore these videos. What a joy he is!


----------



## Dechi

Streetcar said:


> These videos are what helped me come to the feeling he hadn't had things of his very own. Clearly *his* new boots are *for Merlin* and feel fun to boot ! Guess that's a play on words, but I just adore these videos. What a joy he is!


You might be right. He is such a woos, he was probably bullied by everybody else. I should say sensitive, not woos...

He played with the toys as soon as he got them. I love seeing him play. He throws the ball to himself... Too bad he won't let me play with him.


----------



## patk

Dechi said:


> I would have to look into that, I don't have the knowledge. I am mostly on my IPad, don't know if there is an App for that.


do you have quicktime on your ipad? (i don't have an ipad.) quicktime and/or imovie are fairly easy to navigate.


----------



## Streetcar

I bet in time he'll figure out interactive play .

Maybe if you toss around some objects Merlin might find desirable ..... 

Oh, he is so lucky to have been found by YOU!


----------



## Dechi

For now he runs away when I throw a toy, or even if I try to look like I am having fun with it. Funny little dog, this makes no sense to me!


----------



## peepers

Both are adorable videos! Merlin is so cute and I loved the photobomb by your chihuahua!


----------

